# How to heat up a wooden housing



## Rocco (Dec 23, 2011)

How can I heat up a Wooden open top tortoise housing???


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Dec 23, 2011)

I've just started using a Kane heating mat for my leopards. It works pretty well...


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 23, 2011)

Do you have a photo of the house?


----------



## Rocco (Dec 23, 2011)

Yes I do but I don't know how to upload it in here 
I'm new to this forum I tried uploading but I don't know how


----------



## Zamric (Dec 23, 2011)

I use a Mini Oil filled Radiator (Wal-Mart $28) It is 5"wide, 13" long and 17" tall and Keeps WalkingRocks house a pretty comfortable 65-70 deg.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 23, 2011)

I can order a Kane heat mat online but this will take a few days now because of Christmas... My tortoise housing temperature is around 23c maximum. Is there anything I can do to increase the heat until the Kane heat mat arrives?
Or does anyone know a shop in London where I can buy a Kane heat mat tomorrow?


----------



## Zamric (Dec 23, 2011)

If you have a Farmers CO-OP or a Livestock Feed Store, they MIGHT carry it. They are used for Pig breeding and often refered to as "Pig Blankets"


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 23, 2011)

Rocco said:


> How can I heat up a Wooden open top tortoise housing???



By 'open top', do you mean a tortoise table inside, or a tortoise hut/house outside?
I ask, because the pig mats or oil heaters are generaly used to keep outdoor tortoise houses warm.
An open top tortoise table is a different matter. You can just use a 100w regular light bulb to keep him warm on the 'warm side'.
Let us know!


----------



## Zamric (Dec 23, 2011)

Ummm I didn't think to ask that question! It's a good one too! Rocco, you should know that the smallest pig blanket you can get is 2'X2'


----------



## Rocco (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes it's an open top indoor table. I keep my room really warm an the heater on nearly all the time. The thermometer still reads not more than 25c.
I will go and ask in a pet shop today if they have a pig blanked or heat mat. If not I will buy a 100w bulb.
Thank you


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 24, 2011)

Don't get the pig blanket or heat mat. Those are appropriate for tortoise sheds, and larger torts, outside, for them to retreat to at night. Outside, they can bask in the sun. Torts need their main source of heat to be from above.
We really need to know what kind of tort you have to advise on lighting and heat properly. I will assume you have a Med tort (Hermann's, Greek, Horsfield)
Temporarily, use a 100w bulb in an appropriate fixture. Your background/room heat sounds plenty warm, it could even be turned down a bit. You can even use a desk lamp for now.
If you are going to a pet store today, don't bother with the regular bulb. Instead, see if they have a UVB bulb (this requires a light fixture with a ceramic base to avoid overheating). This kind of bulb provides both heat and light. They are not inexpensive, but well worth it for your tort's health.
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Arcadia-Rep...9S/ref=sr_1_29?ie=UTF8&qid=1324741219&sr=8-29 (there may be other sources, this is just an example).
Keep us posted on how things go.


----------



## Rocco (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes I have a Herman tortoise 6months old. Unfortunately the pet shop was closed today, so I have to wait for Monday. I have two desk lamps 40w each perhaps I can use both of them together to provide double heat?
On Monday I will get the UVB light from the pet shop. Can I cover the top of the table with something so that the heat stays inside? 
Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 24, 2011)

Yes, just position those two desk lamps on one side of the table next to each other. If there is a piece of slate or some gravel or a flat stone under or near them, so much the better as this will helps raise the temp.
You could try covering the warm side with some Aluminium foil as sort of a tent. Don't cover the whole enclosure.
Turn the room heat down so your 'cool' side is closer to 20c. If med torts get too hot, they will burrow to get cooler!
So your goal is to get a UVB as mentioned (and there may be other sources in the UK online too), and make sure you get a good thermometer for measuring temps.
These are great: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lucky-Repti...-supplies&ie=UTF8&qid=1324743650&sr=1-1-spell (again, might be other sources like hardware stores, or less expensive ones, but that gives you the idea).
Continue to give him a warm soak for 15" daily for a week then, say, 2x per week
PS. Don't take any Pet Store advice unless it is an excellent Reptile store(rare). They are well meaning, but often misguided.

how to post photos:
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-How-to-post-pictures-in-your-forum-posts--5245#axzz1hTCzWdJ4
care sheet: 
http://www.tortoiseforum.org/Thread-Hermann-s-Tortoise-Care-Sheet#axzz1hTCzWdJ4

Happy Christmas Eve!


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2011)

My preference is to use a ceramic heating element on a thermostat to maintain the ambient temps. You can put this all on a timer, if you wish to have a night time temp drop. Then I use a mercury vapor bulb for heat and UV. I put the MVB on a timer for 12-13 hours a day.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 24, 2011)

Tom, do you think the the background heat is needed with a Hermann's tort since the room is 25c anyway? I was thinking MVB only to get the basking area up, when stores are open and he can get one. Then see where temps are?


----------



## Tom (Dec 24, 2011)

That's the beauty of the thermostat. If things are warm enough, it just stays off. Then the MVB will create a hotter basking spot.


----------



## lynnedit (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, sounds good.
Rocco will be getting more supplies. Right now we are just trying to get him through the holidays with what he has around the house.


----------

